# ukgirls  whites and purple strains  12/12 grow



## UKgirl420 (Jun 3, 2009)

well these are the latest strains to land on my door step ,,,purplebud ,purplefrosting ,,white someday and white frosting 
i germed 4 of each 



within 24 hrs of putting in paper towels they were in the soil popping there little heads  
i split them into 2 groups ,,,first group have gone 12/12 from seed ,under cfls till sex is shown then into the flower room under 400 hps ,

,



white someday , white frosting , purple frosting , purple bud 

and the second group will veg on my window sill till space becomes available maybe 4 or 6 weeks ,,but all these new babies need to be grown ,cut and hung before sept 10 , 





white frosting , ,purple bud .. whitesomeday,, purple frosting 

i lost 1 seedling due to repeatdly dropping it :doh: they are in organic potting soil and they will all be fed bio grow ,bio bloom ,,blackstrap mollases and homemade teas during there life cycle ,,
also i know clear containers are a no no :ignore: ,,but ,,i had no choice and will be repotted into there final homes before (well hopefully) roots can be damaged ,,


:48: :bong: :48: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey UKgirl Is it purple time for you finally. I will be watching. I didn't Germ. my seeds just straight into soil 3 to 5 day and all where Up.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking good there girl keep up the fine job your doing...take care..


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong2: :watchplant: :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey UK if you are worried about the clear cups, just cut up a black trash bag and tape around the cup.
Green Mojo for your new ladies.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey UKgirl Is it purple time for you finally. I will be watching. I didn't Germ. my seeds just straight into soil 3 to 5 day and all where Up.


 
yes ozzy purple time has hit the uk at last 

and im really pleased with how fast they popped ,esp the purple bud it was freakishly quick    
:bong:   :48:  :bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking great UKg 

The cups are semi transparent, so if you sit the cups in another cup so that they are in 2 cups, it will keep the light off the roots for longer 

eace:


----------



## Ricko (Jun 3, 2009)

Subscribed! lookin good,didnt take long for those seeds to pop,lookin foward to seeing your progress


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2009)

Ohhh nice.  Lots of MOJO  comin your way.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome girl! I haven't heard of most of those strains. I swear, new ones come out every day to tempt us to spend more money on beans. Best of luck with them.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 3, 2009)

this will be an intresting grow:hubba: ill be watching:watchplant:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 3, 2009)

hey im in too ukgirl :watchplant:
be sure to fill us in with lots of updates
and pictures of your babies :hubba:
you know how much we love that


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 3, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Awesome girl! I haven't heard of most of those strains. I swear, new ones come out every day to tempt us to spend more money on beans. Best of luck with them.


 
no ,,they were sent to me ,they were from there own mixes  

thanks everyone for dropping in ,,


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 3, 2009)

Pullin up a chair ! i like the name of those babies ! good luck and stay safe !


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

:lama: :watchplant: :bong: :bong1:  MOJO :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> yes ozzy purple time has hit the uk at last
> 
> and im really pleased with how fast they popped ,esp the purple bud it was freakishly quick
> :bong: :48: :bong:


 
The Purple Frosting is proving to be a faster healther growing plant than the Purle Bud IMO These are "the bet" grow.


----------



## skallie (Jun 4, 2009)

uk go b and q and pay 3 quids for a 5 litre bag of potting soil you will be amazed at the speed the seeds grow in real soil and not that scwag soil ya have used.

lol

looking good btw 

skallie


----------



## peaceful (Jun 4, 2009)

Watchin purple from here.  Sending some purple/green mojo your way.:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2009)

subscribed:rofl::bong:


:ciao::heart:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 4, 2009)

definitely:watchplant:'in this one... all the strains sound amazing.

and that's funny you mentioned losing a seed from dropping it so many times.. I did the same thing with 1 seed a while back- I just couldn't keep hold of it. Dropped it in my laundry room on a black carpet... spent like 5 minutes looking for it and finally found it. Then I dropped the damn thing again and found it like 10 minutes later... seemed like I was looking for that seed forever, but I finally got it germ'ed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 7, 2009)

well first of all *THANKYOU* to everyone who has dropped by my garden :smoke1:

well theres a slight change of plan :ignore: tomorrow (monday in the uk )out of the  ones on the window sill,i will select one of  each strain and plant them outdoors ,,i will plant 2 of them in the ground and 2 will be kept in smallish pots as to keep them small and move them about, they will be lstd as they will have to be kept low and hidden amonst shrubs eace:

 i will be udating with new pics every monday for those intrested ,


----------



## Newbud (Jun 7, 2009)

:watchplant: :48:


----------



## 420benny (Jun 7, 2009)

That's what I like to hear. ukgirl is growing outdoors. Yippee!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 8, 2009)

well here are the 4 i selected to go outside 



i put the whitesomeday and whitefrosting into 8inch pots 



and puplebud and purplefrosting straight into the ground 



but ive just realised i forgot to put slug pellets out so they will proberbly of been ate  ,,i think i better check


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 8, 2009)

well armed with a lighter ,(its 2.10am a flashlight may have got the neighbours suspicious esp diving inbetween shrubs looking for tiny seedlings :ignore: )im pleased to say they are all intact 

anyways back to the rest of my :baby:
i put the rest of the ones on the window sill in the vegging cupboard with the others 
first up is purplebud,and purple frosting 



and then we have whitesomeday and white frosting 




:48: :bong:  :48:  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending *GREEN MOJO*your way


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> well armed with a lighter ,(its 2.10am a flashlight may have got the neighbours suspicious esp diving inbetween shrubs looking for tiny seedlings :ignore: )im pleased to say they are all intact quote]
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 9, 2009)

looking good :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 10, 2009)

:ciao:

:watchplant::bong:


Looking Good...take care and be safe  my Little *UKgirl*:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

good to see ya back on the boards billyfyshe ,,thanks for dropping in :ciao:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> good to see ya back on the boards billyfyshe ,,thanks for dropping in :ciao:


 
some would say 'dropping in' but... 
my psychiatrist would say 'stalking you'  

anyways, how bout a pic update 

your plants that is


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

ok well my outdoors are not upto much :ignore:  no chance of them looking anything like 4u outside purples :rofl:
well in pic one there is nothing just where purple bud was ,:cry:

 


and pic 2 dont look to healthy  ,i even manged to chop its leave off removing its cover ,

the 2 in the pots seem to have stopped growing also  





well all i can do is :watchplant: and see how they go


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 15, 2009)

A UKgirl420...Looking good young lady...Hoping you don't mind me pulling up a chair interested in seeing the purple frosting as I heard a FMS patient here speaking of it very highly...but I've never seen the strain up close and personal ...Tipping My hat as I turn a chair around backwards and take a seat ...

James


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

and here are the indoors ,,ive also gone 24/0 for a couple of weeks to give the smaller ones chance to catch up  
well we will start with the first 3 purple bud 




next lot purple frosting 



whitesomeday next 




last but not least whitefrosting


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> A UKgirl420...Looking good young lady...Hoping you don't mind me pulling up a chair interested in seeing the purple frosting as I heard a FMS patient here speaking of it very highly...but I've never seen the strain up close and personal ...Tipping My hat as I turn a chair around backwards and take a seat ...
> 
> James


 
feel free Mystic wolf ,,ive just added the indoors ,,,,,thanks for dropping in


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> interested in seeing the purple frosting as I heard a FMS patient here speaking of it very highly...but I've never seen the strain up close and personal .
> 
> James


 



hello  *James*...I take it you live on west coast then? 


*UKgirl*:heart:  little ones looking great..More MOJO  you way 

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 15, 2009)

@4u2sm0ke...Yeppers you guessed it Darn ...out in the Big Sky in Montana 4u...Or as they say Cowboy Up ...and Cracker back Jack  Outside...and in Mt always mean what ya say ...and say what ya mean...

James Out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay  Lets *Cowboy  *up!!!  (no  pun  *cowboybudsky*:ciao  and i will Rip  one for BIG SKY :bong:



:heart:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 15, 2009)

whats up in the UK girl? lol jk. i had the same problem with a few purple's i put outdoors. im not sure what ate them but they got all but one. they must taste real good. keep up the good work. be safe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey slowmo good to see you in my yard   i think it was my cats :hairpull:
they are the same with the other purple strains must smell something we dont :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2009)

With all this talk of purples vanishing I'm going to put a cage round mine tomorrow :rofl:

Down to 20 plants now UKg?

Looking good so far 

eace:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hey slowmo good to see you in my yard  i think it was my cats :hairpull:
> they are the same with the other purple strains must smell something we dont :hubba:


 
Stinkin felines....lookin good UK, sorry about your little one disapearing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

:ciao:   it's  Monday  here in the USA..wheres  our  update?  :rofl::heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> With all this talk of purples vanishing I'm going to put a cage round mine tomorrow :rofl:
> 
> Down to 20 plants now UKg?
> 
> ...


 
unfortunatley NO down to ,,,,, 7 :cryutside but hey ho nothing i can do about it now ,,,we still have lucky ,,and a few ww along with the ones in this thread ,,,also just put in some more ww into germ ,so may have some mini outside widows  





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: it's Monday here in the USA..wheres our update? :rofl::heart:


 
ohh 4u :heart:how many bongs have you had today ?:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2009)

:rofl:   I smoke 2 joints  b4  I smoke 2 joints..then  I smoke 2 more:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:   I smoke 2 joints  b4  I smoke 2 joints..then  I smoke 2 more:lama:




:rofl::rofl: ...Love that song..but should not  it be _I smoke 2 bongs b4 I smoke 2 bongs_.._.then I smoke 2 bongs_:rofl:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl: ...Love that song..but should not  it be _I smoke 2 bongs b4 I smoke 2 bongs_.._.then I smoke 2 bongs_:rofl:


Or it could go.... I grow two strains before I grow two strains, and then I grow two more . I think thats more applicable


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 16, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Stinkin felines....lookin good UK, sorry about your little one disapearing


 
thanks shock ,,,

well the second one in the ground had dissapeared also . 

and not sure what happened to this one ,,its had nothing diffrent to the others 





so to cheer myself up i have put 3 more of each purple ones into germ


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope thats not the end of the roll 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 16, 2009)

*^^^^hahahahahah NO  :rofl: ^^^^^*


----------



## meds4me (Jun 16, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Or it could go.... I grow two strains before I grow two strains, and then I grow two more . I think thats more applicable


 

WORD ! grow two stains and grow 2 more !


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^Well thats what im gonna do hopefully ^^^^^^
all 6 have germed


and have now been put into soil ,,under the cfls along with the others


----------



## ishnish (Jun 17, 2009)

:ciao: 
:joint: 
:watchplant:


----------



## 420benny (Jun 18, 2009)

Benny here, sending you some extra GREEN MOJO Time for your luck to get better, girl!:ccc:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 19, 2009)

5/6 of the new ones have broke soil  








this one is going purple bud 12/12  tomorrow under the hps 



and the 2 left out doors ,,which i think will be reduced to 1 outdoors


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 19, 2009)

hey UKgirl lookin' sweet. Sorry to hear about the trouble with the outdoor plants. Damn cats and their addiction to purple plants. But at least you got some new ones started- can't wait to see how these all turn out.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 19, 2009)

That's too bad about the animals!! Looking forward to seeing some more pictures in the near future. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi UKgirl420, 

  sorry to hear of your outdoor troubles but could ya tell me please what is your compost?

 It looks a bit uncomposted with bits too large for young plants,sorry if I'm wrong but it doesnt look canna friendly to me?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 19, 2009)

hey rockstar thanks for dropping in 
im not sure what to say about it except ,,its crap lol 

bought from the local allotements ,,,,it is being changed tomorrow ,(indoors and outdoor plants)to  biobizz all mix soil


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> im not sure what to say about it except ,,its crap lol



:rofl::rofl: I just love the brutal honesty :rofl::rofl:

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 19, 2009)

@ UKgirl420...Smiles about all the Germing and Crud flying around about CARP no it wasn;t CARP was it chuckles hard that's a fish...bad bad keyboard typing the wrong things I swear...Thinking GERMgirl420 might be a good handle as she popped those buggers so darn fast...You Go with your bad self girl...Wow...Sheesh a fella turns his head and she popping seeds better than that Octomom here ...they keep taking about in the USA


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> @ UKgirl420...Smiles about all the Germing and Crud flying around about CARP no it wasn;t CARP was it chuckles hard that's a fish...bad bad keyboard typing the wrong things I swear...Thinking GERMgirl420 might be a good handle as she popped those buggers so darn fast...You Go with your bad self girl...Wow...Sheesh a fella turns his head and she popping seeds better than that Octomom here ...they keep taking about in the USA


 
hahah germing is my fav part apart from harvest   ,,


----------



## Rockster (Jun 20, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hey rockstar thanks for dropping in
> im not sure what to say about it except ,,its crap lol
> 
> bought from the local allotements ,,,,it is being changed tomorrow ,(indoors and outdoor plants)to  biobizz all mix soil



 Glad to hear it UKgirl420 as it really didn't look canna friendly but their tootsies will be well 'appy in Bio Bizz muck.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 20, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Hi UKgirl420,
> 
> sorry to hear of your outdoor troubles but could ya tell me please what is your compost?
> 
> It looks a bit uncomposted with bits too large for young plants,sorry if I'm wrong but it doesnt look canna friendly to me?



:yeahthat:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i answered on the last page   
its in the process of being changed ,,,,,


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Popping by leaving you a little Southern and now Western Earth tea jomo Mojo for da gurls and giving a big thumbs up 

Just Me


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 21, 2009)

so i got round to changing my little babies outta the other soil into new
removed as much dirt as i could of the roots then once potted gave them each a shot of a home made tea


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke  i know you have experiance with these strains   ,,so my q is 
could you tell me if any of them are  nute sensitive  ,,before i go frying them with nute burn once the time comes to feed them


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> 4u2sm0ke i know you have experiance with these strains  ,,so my q is
> could you tell me if any of them are nute sensitive ,,before i go frying them with nute burn once the time comes to feed them


 

:ciao:  *UKgirl*...i  use Fox farm  nutes  as most  know..i  try  and stay  organic  as much as possable..and  find it hard to nute burn..but  given  the  chems  that some use  i  would say  the  wwf2  would be  the most senssative..the  purpleBud  was ran  at  full strength...but  caution  as allways  sart nutes  at  1/2 strength and work  up..as  for  the  purplebud F2  I have yet to run these  you  are one of the few to  also  get these..so  Im watching yours close..I hope you have better luck..Maybe I need to send the BOYZ  :chuck::chuck::chuck:  over to the UK  again  for some good ol  A S S   woppin  on  the  one distroying  you  great work..well  goota  grow now..ill be watching...:heart:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *UKgirl*...i use Fox farm nutes as most know..i try and stay organic as much as possable..and find it hard to nute burn..but given the chems that some use i would say the wwf2 would be the most senssative..the purpleBud was ran at full strength...but caution as allways sart nutes at 1/2 strength and work up..as for the purplebud F2 I have yet to run these you are one of the few to also get these..so Im watching yours close..I hope you have better luck..Maybe I need to send the BOYZ over to the UK again for some good ol A S S woppin on the one distroying you great work..well goota grow now..ill be watching...:heart: :bolt::bong:


 
thankyou ,,,4u no need to send the boys this time ,,just you will do  
ivw seen what youve done with the mothers outside :hubba:

ok back on track :rofl: i use bio bloom which is usaully ok at full strength ,,,but yes i found the ww dont like much added at all even got a bit annoyed with a organic tea  ,,,so ill go cautious ,, 
and feel free to keep an eye on things :heart:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> thankyou ,,,4u no need to send the boys this time ,,just you will do
> ivw seen what youve done with the mothers outside :hubba:


 
This sounds like a line for a 70's blue movie :rofl:

The plant looks happy in its new home 

eace:


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 22, 2009)

@ UKgirl420...I hope you don't mind me dropping in my 2 cents on the ww2 strain as I got a friend Zack "Yeah Yeak I know everyone I know is named Zack" that had the same nute issue your having with ww and ww2 ...So anyhow being anal like I am about info I wrote it down in one of my grow notebooks just in case I get the chance to grow any of the three strains it covers...Maybe it will help you? 

"quote: F I...First available to the general public in 2006 this breed still provokes the exclamation that named her - "This is F in I". She likes a slightly higher PH (6.6 &#8211; 6.8) in soil and in a two gallon pot"

Anyhow Zack was growing FI along with 6 of the ww2...He thought and said what the heck re potted one of the ww2 in the adjusted FI mix and boommmm she took off hard and fast!

Now Zack grows FI, WW, and WW2 the same way and said something about a recessive ind trait in the strains...anyhow I've seen it work really well for him... so if you have an extra WW2 to play with you might want to give it a shot...I know I save weird bits of info oh well such is life ...Hope it helps.

James

Oh PS sending Purple Power too cause I really wanna see lots of Purple


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks mysticwofl: 
and no i dont mind anyones 2 cents ,,,Thanks for the info 
I have a few growing at the minute so i just may try the theory out ,,,


----------



## Newbud (Jun 22, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> I know I save weird bits of info oh well such is life ...


 
So do i cos i 4get everything


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 23, 2009)

heres the purple bud  i put into flower on sunday 




and here is the rest of them ,,i lost a purple frosting due to it shriveling up and refusing to grow  
















maybe now they have changed soil  they may grow some more :watchplant: 
oops forgot the 2 outside ,


oops


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> shriveling up and refusing to grow


 
Cold weather?

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 24, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Cold weather?
> 
> eace:


 
nope :confused2: it was inside under the cfls ...just  the runt i think


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking real nice *UKgirl420* :aok::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

well unfortunatley my fan went out on friday whilst i was out and burnt my 2 ladies,, i needed these ladies  and have been watching dailey  to harvest ,,:cry:


 anyways ,,well after a good water and some tlc they were just to burnt to carry on with :hitchair: 

but theres a silver lining to everycloud  it means i have more room to flower some purple 
this is the second purple bud to go under 12/12




and will be choosing more to morrow after my update


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW!!!

What temps and how long?

Thats fried init.

Unlucky lass, least your looking on the bright side,,, *damn though lol.*


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

looks like someone sat ya girl in front an oven wit the door open UK


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah new bud all trichs were fried ,,,,,,,well i was outta the house for 6 hrs and not sure when the fan stopped (it was only one aswell that stopped working ) not sure of the temps but they had 400 hps shining down on them in a small space with no outtake fan,,and it was a very hot day outside


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

poor girl got torched :-(  my condolences UK


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh yeah it'll of been hot for sure lol, still though i'm surprised at the amount of damage in such a short time.

I'll be having nightmares for my girls now lol.

Take care


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the condolonces  ZIP and NEWBUD eace:


----------



## 420benny (Jun 28, 2009)

Howdy girl! Sorry for your loss. That sucks to lose big girls due to a bad fan. Time to germ more and move on, right?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn!!!

May they RIP.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 29, 2009)

@UKgirl420...Darn so sorry for your loss ...Hopefully some of your young ones will catch up fast UK...Sending good thoughts and energy 

James


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

What a bummer


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

heres mondays update  the four biggest will be going into flower tonight  the last 2 are the white someday and white frosting outdoors ,,,not much growth at all :confused2:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

now ya rollin UK.
  the famous green mojo all ur way girl!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks zip


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

That's too bad about your plants. Time to start more and move on, I guess. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

fortunatley my flowering room is full again  and so is the vegging  cupboard ,,it was just a shame as they were due to harvest ,,,

thanks for the kind words everyone eace:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

hey Ukgirl
what happened to your girls?
trichs fried? hmm.. i dunno why
but ive got a few fried pistils right now


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

the outake fan stopped working on one of the hottest days whilst i was out ,,i think about 6 hrs before i found them looking ohh so sad ,:cry:


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

not seeing an update wonders if all her new girl got camera shy chuckles and sends good thoughts 

Just Me


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 7, 2009)

glad to see you got your rooms full again
sorry for your losses


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

well things arnt going to well in my garden    they are having weird leaf formation twisting and curling ,,nuteburn lookalike on there leafs ,,excep they havnt had any :ignore: and not much growth if any hmmm,,,,,,,well i ve checked the ph it was fine ...gave them a flush anyway ,,and will keep my eye on them ,,,but i did loose all my seedlings except 1  ,,well anyway i put 5 more into germ and will see how they do  
first 6 pics are the 6 in 12/12 for the last week  ,,no sign of sex yet but thts to be expected  and the last 3 are the real sick ones still in veg


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

well hopefully ya nipped it all in the hiney an getthem perky again UK.
  good luck to ya and ya  lil ladies to be


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello UKg 

Have you checked the run off PH?

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 8, 2009)

oops  no i didnt :doh:
a shake of the head in dispare why is it the obvious things that all ways slip my mind 
i need to stop smoking so much i think 

but my fan went out again today :cry: but not to much damage this time just were real thirsty :watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2009)

I think it is just from the sheer excitement of crossing the pond...BIU


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

> but my fan went out again today  but not to much damage this time just were real thirsty
> __________________


 wat keeps makin ya fan go out? 
 at least they didnt cook like tater chips like the other one did . lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes i think your right duck 

and zip it was my wiring ,,hadnt put enough length on the conecter and it was pulling ( i dont suppose that made any sense ) but anyway ,,its been redone and fixed properly


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

> ,,its been redone and fixed properly


good deal   id hate to see another upcomin photo of somethin resemblin the one from before lol.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

That sucks. Glad to hear that you got the fan fixed, though. Can't wait to see some more pictures. Keep em coming. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Clandestino (Jul 10, 2009)

Hiya UKgirl

Looks like this project has been full of ups and downs.  I'm glad you have kept a positive attitude throughout the whole process.  I'm looking forward to seeing how it all turns out.  Best of luck


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey girlly girl of the wonderious UK 420ness ....I had a thought call me crazy if you will ...But what if you ran dual fans in the area one blowing in from the right one blowing in from the left both on perm wiring ...You could A use two little bit smaller oscillating ones...Then B if one ever does go out you still got your back up buddy fan purring right along ...It would add a layer of protection and redundancy to the fanage issue...The cross breeze and slight twist will strengthen the heck out of your stalks too ...Just one of those random thoughts that come while your trying to get peanut butter off the roof of your mouth kinda moments Smiles and chuckles...

James


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Random peanut butter stuck on the roof of my mouth thought 2 for the day ...Then you could be known as the ...the slightly twisted UKgirl420....What it was a weird peanut butter tangent....Laughing hard


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

well yet again ive changed plans (a ladys perogative )apart from my dismal badluck with this that ,,im running outta time before i can get these babies harvested ,,i still have the 5 in the flowering cupboard (still waiting on sex hopefully anyday now )alonf with a couple of ww ladies that were all ready there ,,as i only have just under 9 weeks till the indoor garden is shut down till after the outdoor harvest ,,here are the ones in flower at the min







here are the 2 left in veg and not recovered much but doing no harm either  ill just leave them in there untill either they die or show balls 





also i know im cutting it fine but i germed another 9 babys 5 wwand 4 autos ,,lost one auto so down to 8 



anyway onto my plan  ive decided they can go outside once sex has been determined ,,unless of course i get males inthe flowering room then they can go in there ,,but for now they can sit with the autos under 18/6 ,,
and thats the great plan :giggle: sorry for all the text just a little :stoned: and got carried away writing ,,:ignore: 

ooh and nearly forgot the 2 outdoors again ,,well its down to just the one after my cat decided to play with the other one :spit:
and this next one i found whilst looking in the pumpkin patch it was just popping out by the grass


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey *UKgirl420:ciao:*..Why are you shutting down your indoor grow?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

hello duck ,,
,im only shutting down for a few weeks ,,whilst i go on vacation ( no one to look after them and i wouldnt trust my wiring on a timer ,),and im planning on changing the the grow area ,,to something a little more suitable ,,,maybe then ill have some success again ,its getting old keep having to buy ,,when i should by know have plenty In reserves :hairpull: ,but on a goodnote   there is some really good stuff about at the minute ,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> Hey girlly girl of the wonderious UK 420ness ....I had a thought call me crazy if you will ...But what if you ran dual fans in the area one blowing in from the right one blowing in from the left both on perm wiring ...You could A use two little bit smaller oscillating ones...Then B if one ever does go out you still got your back up buddy fan purring right along ...It would add a layer of protection and redundancy to the fanage issue...The cross breeze and slight twist will strengthen the heck out of your stalks too ...Just one of those random thoughts that come while your trying to get peanut butter off the roof of your mouth kinda moments Smiles and chuckles...
> 
> James


 
i allready do


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

> and im planning on changing the the grow area ,,to something a little more suitable


rennovation time!!!!:hubba: :lama: :banana: :banana:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> rennovation time!!!!:hubba: :lama: :banana: :banana:


 

hahah more like buying a growtent and cool tubes


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hello duck ,,
> ,im only shutting down for a few weeks ,,whilst i go on vacation ( no one to look after them and i wouldnt trust my wiring on a timer ,),and im planning on changing the the grow area ,,to something a little more suitable ,,,maybe then ill have some success again ,:rolleyes :its getting old keep having to buy ,,when i should by know have plenty In reserves :hairpull: ,but on a goodnote   there is some really good stuff about at the minute ,




Duh....How could I forget your big leap across the pond. Just didn't realize it was that time already. *BIU *:bong2:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

> hahah more like buying a growtent and cool tubes


  thats like a penthouse compared to my setup i got now. lol
  sound like a sweet plan tho UK.  
  cant wait to see it all up an runin


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

ohh me 2 zip ..im currently using a kitchen cupboard for veg and a small bedroom closet for flowering ,,


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

i take it your one who makes the most of wat you already have too then huh? 
  im truly financially in a rutt in life so i gotta make due wit wat i already have mostly along wit my own and others diy's etc etc...
  either way im still gettin results. and even wit cfl's still LOL


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

ive just been  over to your journal zip and they look fantastic for cfls ,,,


and yes i wanted to grow so bad i found space and utalised it ,,but like all good things ,,,you want more of it 
,,,might even threw the kids out next ones turned 16 :rofl:

only j/k


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks!! i got enough of them buggers in there tho i'd say. i just rigged 2 more cfls and givin me a total of 22 26watters now each at 1750 lumens apiece so... 
  idont think they lokin bad either granted they cfl's on em.
  only the bottoms are a bitlite deprived tho.  not much for penetration into the girls.  
  lol  i just re read that.  :laugh: that didnt sound right did it.


> might even threw the kids out next ones turned 16


 lol


----------



## Newbud (Jul 13, 2009)

> not much for penetration into the girls.


 :spit: :rofl: I'm saying nothing more :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 18, 2009)

*:yay: i have my first girl :yay:**




*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats on the girl *UKgirl420* :headbang2: :yay: :banana: :headbang: :cool2: :dancing: :clap: :lama:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 18, 2009)

which strain?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 18, 2009)

its whitesomeday shecallshimthor


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

:yay: i have a second girl and waiting on the sex of pics 2 and 3 





my freaks in veg ,,still not doing much except getting weirder  




and ww and auto :baby:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

looking good Girl..are you overwatering?  they look a bit drunk:giggle:


MOJO
for the little ones


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats on the girl!  Looking good, that baby smiley face is the funniest thing....


----------



## zipflip (Jul 20, 2009)

> my freaks in veg ,,still not doing much except getting weirder


ya never know they might bounce back round on ya an be ya best in the end ??? i'll say a lil chant for them  LOL
  hope ya get even many more girls!!! UK


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello guys and girls 
well they have finally shown sex and i ended up with 4 girls..non of the purple strains:cry:,,but there allways next time 
ok so we have first 3 looking kinda ok if not small





first 2 pics are ww and pic3 are autos




and it wouldnt be uks journal without a disater in the thread   here is the 4th girl with a few crispy leaves ,,


----------



## meds4me (Jul 27, 2009)

what was the breeder of the purp's ? I want some sooo bad but this isnt the first thread stating poor germ rates ! Anyone have the "Querkle" ? seeds ???
Its on the top of my list for this fall.....finding out most say "clone" only ! (


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

the seeds were gifted ,,,but i didnt have poor germ rates they were excellent  its was keeping them alive that was my problem


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

Looking  good girl..well  accept that crispy one:giggle:  sorry...congrats on the Females..and MOJO  for the new ones :heart:

Keep us posted ..But most of all KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Looking good girl..well accept that crispy one:giggle: sorry...congrats on the Females..and MOJO for the new ones :heart:
> 
> Keep us posted ..But most of all KEEP M GREEN


 

thanks 4u ,,,i need all the  mojo i can get ,,,for some reason this grow has been disaterious :spit: ,, maybe my thumbs have the kiss of death    ,,but we will wait and see what happens ,


----------



## zipflip (Jul 27, 2009)

congrats on the ladies UK.  too bad for the purp ones tho.
 i would luv to grow a purple pheno one time. bt i mean the purplest of purple would be sweet.


> and it wouldnt be uks journal without a disater in the thread  here is the 4th girl with a few crispy leaves ,,


 lol   why you say that now?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> congrats on the ladies UK. too bad for the purp ones tho.
> i would luv to grow a purple pheno one time. bt i mean the purplest of purple would be sweet.
> lol why you say that now?


 

hmmm i wonder why,


----------



## dekgib (Jul 27, 2009)

for posting pics and letting us check you out and wow they look great:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

dekgib said:
			
		

> for posting pics and letting us check you out and wow they look great:hubba:


 
 HMM i dont know a bout great ,,im just glad there still alive ,,,,but ,thankyou for the kind words and stopping by my grow eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2009)

:ciao: :watchplant: :bong2: :ciao:


----------



## MysticWolf (Aug 13, 2009)

Boy oh boy exciting I leave to handle some stuff UK and you start having more ups and downs then a yo yo ...Hey that could be a new nick ...YoYoKgirl ....Just teasing but they are looking good now sending prayers blessing and Mojo .

Warm Blessings 
Just Me James


----------



## bUrNoUt420 (Sep 4, 2009)

is this your first time growing? if it is then your excused. if not you ******* suck at growing this plant....read a ******* book.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 4, 2009)

Great way to introduce yourself bUrNoUt420.

From green to 9 reds in a single click :rofl:


----------



## bUrNoUt420 (Sep 4, 2009)

all good.


----------



## bUrNoUt420 (Sep 4, 2009)

i dont mean to b a dik but thy r a lil old to b looking that young, am i wrong??? i dont believe so.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

bUrNoUt420 said:
			
		

> i dont mean to b a dik but thy r a lil old to b looking that young, am i wrong??? i dont believe so.


LOL HIE ! >>As we say down here ! TOOL ....and you are it ! I'd put money on the table that your growing is no better than your spelling ! Yup i challenge you ! Post your pics !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> LOL HIE ! >>As we say down here ! TOOL ....and you are it ! I'd put money on the table that your growing is no better than your spelling ! Yup i challenge you ! Post your pics !


 


:yeahthat:   Not very friendly is he/she...Has nothing better to do then Knock someone elses grow..says a lot about a person..maybe is why his/her name is *BuRNOUT*!!



:ciao:  My Littler UKgirl..10 days left:heart:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats right 4u ! Yet if this BuRnOuT character actually read the post heading stating 12/12 this would probably explain why he/she is getting flamed ! And this D.I.K should call in and see lucky and then comment !


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Great way to introduce yourself bUrNoUt420.
> 
> From green to 9 reds in a single click :rofl:


 
who you think you are boy? here, take another red. now , run along...Irish...

hello ukgirl. . top 'o the morning to ya...Irish...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Thats right 4u ! Yet if this BuRnOuT character actually read the post heading stating 12/12 this would probably explain why he/she is getting flamed ! And this D.I.K should call in and see lucky and then comment !


 

Yeah..LUCKY...hey burnout...anything  ya like to add..like:


"Sorry UKgirl..this is your thread  and im an idiot for saying what i did...please  know that im a loser  and this is how get me Rocks off "



:rofl:  Im so glad MP  is running again..man  i miss this crap..


:ciao:  *UKgirl*:heart:   sorry to dirty up you thread..have a great weekend


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: Im so glad MP is running again..man i miss this crap..
> 
> 
> :ciao: *UKgirl*:heart: sorry to dirty up you thread..have a great weekend


hahahaha lmao ! :headbang2: :yay: "Ditto"


----------



## joshelkins23wv (Sep 4, 2009)

hey uk..i see u have come a long way and made alot and good progress..u are doing great and i wish u the best .....just wanna throw something out their for ya....when u put  ur plants in pots feel them with a lil more dirt, like almost to the top of the containers..sometimes it could cause stretching...but again ur doing great. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 4, 2009)

*ok thankyou  everyone who has come to my defense :yay:

bUrNoUt420   ,,,yes i agree the plants were crap  ,,but i had pointed that out several times allready ,,i wasnt claiming it was a great grow :ignore: but if ya had read that instead of just looking at pics ,you would of known that and not made yourself look like a prick pointing it out :stuff-1125699181_i_ 


4u i agree it aint the same without a bit of contraversy in GJ makes it a bit more intresting ,,,,,and we are now 9 days   :heart:

but i am afraid this grow got pulled after my last post ...and i am no longer growing indoors ,for the forseeable future  hmm well we will see come october 

well thanks to everyone who dropped in on my bad poorly grown girls :giggle:

here have this and pass it to the member on your left  
:48:      :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2009)

:48: :48:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

Anytime lucky's Mumma ! LOL ! 1796 views and 1 BuRnOuT hahahahaha lmao !


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 5, 2009)

If I had the choice I would never grow indoor. After seeing what the plants can achieve outside I'm convinced that indoor growing will only be around until marijuana is finally legalized in all of EU. I sincerely hope this will happen some day.


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 5, 2009)

there will always be indoor grows in the uk as we dnt have the good weather for outdoor growing


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2009)

bUrNoUt420 said:
			
		

> is this your first time growing? if it is then your excused. if not you ******* suck at growing this plant....read a ******* book.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html <--- *CLICK*


----------

